# A Hike to Long Creek Falls - Video



## natureman (Jun 16, 2014)

Long Creek Falls near Dahlonega.

 <p>A Hike to Long Creek Falls from Mark Williams on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 17, 2014)

Outstanding!  I really like the bugs close-ups!


----------



## natureman (Jun 17, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Outstanding!  I really like the bugs close-ups!



Thanks,  I have a new Olympus 60mm macro lens which works great.  It is my favorite lens.  I couldn't afford it until it went on sale at $100 off.  That preying mantis was young and only 3/4" in length.


----------



## ronfritz (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice video.  I really like that falls.  Nice campsites nearby and a relatively flat mile from Three Forks.


----------

